# TX to MA Trooper



## Tex

Quick question about getting hired as a Trooper in MA: As tough as the market is, do you think somebody with this profile would, eventually, be hired?

BS in Mechanical Engineering
Fluent in Spanish and Arabic
2 Years in Public Safety Ofc with the Texas System (think security employed by a uni PD w/ commissioned leos)
4 Years in TX DPS/State Police (commissioned leo)
Present employment TX State Police, aviation assignment
SRT training and experience
CFI / commercial pilot license
May be adding USAF reserve/line officer to this list soon


----------



## Tex

ahh 10 4 it's one of those things, black and white? Policy I'm guessing?


----------



## Tex

Thanks for the quick reply and info.


----------



## csauce777

No offense, and I'm sure you have your reasons, but leaving TX DPS where you are assigned to the aviation division, to possibly, maybe someday, if your number gets called, get a job in a state that hates you, where you'll be assigned to the boonies on midnights for the first 5+ years of your (new) life? I don't know, but I bet there's a distinct possibility that a wave of regret hits you about 3 hours into your first snowstorm enroute to your 4th MVA in Clarksburg. 

MSP is a great agency, and like I said, I'm sure you have your reasons, but at face value, purely from the outside, it looks like you're taking a step backward to me. But I don't know anything about your situation.

Good luck either way!


----------



## Tex

I spent the best 8 years of my youth in the Hingham/NB area, before moving south for family reasons. As luck would have it, I now have the "opportunity" to move back with my fiancee, who is pursuing a career opportunity in braintree.

I'm no NE native, but I have to consider the options. I was didn't realize how rewarding I would find this job before moving south (go figure). At the end of the day, you can't make your job the only important thing in your life; that being said, it is my career of choice. Now, enough personal bullshit. Is the green line still under construction? hah!

Although... Clarksburg? goddamn, that's out there. Can't always get what you want, I suppose. haha

CSAUCE, appreciate the viewpoint and wishes.


----------



## cousteau

This state contradicts the old saying, "the grass is always greener." Any cool guns you own, toss 'em out. Welfare state not your bag? This isn't your place. If you like left wing judges and legislators who tie your hands and still let people walk after all the hoops you jump through to make a case, well maybe MA is for you. This states supports the notion that if you are lazy and/or illegal, you are more than welcome.


----------



## SinePari

Check with lateral opportunities with your DPS training in and out of Civil Service municipalities and surrounding state police jobs. That'd be the fastest route to a badge here, but the MSP isn't one of them.


----------



## 263FPD

My academy classmate came from NC State Police. Still had to go through a hiring process and still had to take our academy. NC was a mess for him. He was active USMC before getting on with them and was still reserve after. They kept messing with his military leave causing him to file a law suit eventually. As you can imagine, he won, but part of the agreement was that at first opportunity, he had to walk away. 

I'd you have a good thing there, stay. If you choose to follow your fiancé, then you have to get ready to start from square 1. 

Use the search feature here and you will see that the current MSP class going through academy, is the first in five years. The cutoff age is 35. If you are within 5 years if aging out, you are, in my opinion taking quite the chance leaving what you have. Job market here, isn't much better then anywhere else. In fact, it seems LE jobs are more attainable the further South you go.


----------



## Guest

The ONLY reasons I'm still in this wretched state are because my wife still has family here (my parents are dead and everyone else took the hint and moved) and I can see the 80% pension finish line.

Do yourself a favor and stay away.


----------



## 263FPD

Don't take me the wrong way but why is there a poll attached to this thread? I think that Tex's questions are legit, but attching a poll to it is pointless. I feel that on face value, a Trooper of his qualifications could be very desirable to a department in Mass. Let me say however, that due to Massachusetts Beurocracy that surrounds the process of breaking in to the field, his chances are no better then a 21 year old kid that has just attained the age of elligebility. I find it to be a moot point, having the survey up there. We all know that his chances are slim, but stranger things have hapenned. My biggest complaint here, is that this state needs to consider some reciprocity when it comes to training. Why we don't honor an out of state academy an allow certified and experienced Police from another part of the country, to simply take a lattera? Why is it that I can take a simple transfer to Florida, but a cop from Florida can't do the same in Mass?


----------



## pahapoika

sounds like you've got a pretty good gig where your at now.

moving here, waiting to take the next test with a few thousand other people and hoping to score high enough to get an interview is pretty slim

stay where your at, save some money and retire on the Cape.

good luck


----------



## Tex

I appreciate the input and wishes. After a review the Mass HR civil service eligibility policies, I am in concurrence with 263FPD. It is unfortunate that the state does not provide for consideration of those state police applicants with LE experience and qualifications, treating said as of equal merit to the general population. It is now obvious, thanks to your replies, that I need to gather sufficient information in order to create a timely and actionable plan for "getting in." The viability of that plan will be a primary factor in my decision. Of concern are the specifics of test dates, future academy dates, and interim employment options. I need to become familiar with the hiring practices of local and city depts of interest, and get a feel for my prospects there. I would also like to retire in time to get my LEOSA card... 

I can understand why MSP academy/indoctrination is mandatory. That just makes sense for about a million reasons, from fraternity to trooper efficacy and negligent FTT liability.

Some fun differences between the two states I think "yall" might appreciate: 
· TX has virtually no public transportation.
· TX has extremely limited "hike and bike" type nature areas accessible from the largest urban areas.
· TX has virtually no old growth forests near urban areas, and the topography is represented by brush land and plains areas.
· Hispanic people are, in many areas, referred to as Mexicans (vs. Spanish) as it is indeed likely in those areas that a Hispanic person is from or commutes to Mexico
· A surprising percentage of the middle class does not know how to swim (at all)
· The gulf coastal regions tend to be shitty for anything except fly fishing or marine biologists
· Cartel and drug trafficking violence is a real problem in South Texas. 
· One small PD came upon a cartel member transporting 4,000 rounds of 50 Cal M2 belts.
· There have been numerous documented cases of DMZ incursions by cartel operated helicopters
· Numerous mass-graves (200+ dead) of often dismembered and disfigured victims, including many US citizens, have been discovered in Mexico border towns

For future searchers info:
2009 Exam Info
MGL 4-7 Clause 43
Fun Fact: "A new Trooper is not eligible to bid for a station assignment and therefore can be assigned to any duty station within the state." LOL


----------



## OfficerObie59

If we couldn't dissuade you, I'd recommend jumping in with some sort of campus PD to have a job immediately upon moving so you're able to have some sort of income, and then push for a non-civil service municipality until the next exam. You *might* be granted reciprocity for your training, but it's likely you won't. Despite 263's example, the only full reciprocity I've ever heard being granted was from an LEO out of FL.

While they are fairly controversial in MA as they tend to be havens for unfettered patronage, I know of many out of state LEOs who had to move to MA for one reason or another and have decent careers as road Sheriffs Deputies. Bear in mind SO's in MA are simply not the same as those in TX in terms of scope of authority (as there is no unincorporated territory in the state, their role tends to be one of support to local agencies), but if it helps you pay the bills, I say go for it.

Good luck. Also, while I know you mentioned Braintree, non-CS towns tend to be smaller, more rural or affluent towns and are largely found out in the western part of the state. And since if you're a police officer you by law must live within 14 miles of your work community, living anywhere near Braintree may prove to be even a bigger challenge if going the non-CS route.



263FPD said:


> My biggest complaint here, is that this state needs to consider some reciprocity when it comes to training. Why we don't honor an out of state academy an allow certified and experienced Police from another part of the country, to simply take a lattera? Why is it that I can take a simple transfer to Florida, but a cop from Florida can't do the same in Mass?


 That's because every special interest had the legislature mandate academy training in their particular subject.

While Chief O'Laughlin moved the class to tears with his story of personal tragedy, on an intellectual level you have to really question whether SIDS is a topic that deserves inclusion as a mandated curriculum topic.


----------



## pahapoika

2nd on Obie's advice.

there's a ton of campus PD's thanks to all the schools in and around Boston

the local Sheriff's Departments work only in a jailers capacity, but the money is OK for counties closest to Boston and there's always state corrections.

hell, get your CDL and drive a truck if you have to.

again anything around Boston should pay well if your that hell bent on moving to Mass.


----------



## Guest

OfficerObie59 said:


> While Chief O'Laughlin moved the class to tears with his story of personal tragedy, on an intellectual level you have to really question whether SIDS is a topic that deserves inclusion as a mandated curriculum topic.


While I feel for his personal tragedy, he's a complete fraud as a cop.

I despise that man with every fiber of my being, for a very personal reason I'm obviously not going to share here.


----------



## 263FPD

Delta784 said:


> While I feel for his personal tragedy, he's a complete fraud as a cop.
> 
> I despise that man with every fiber of my being, for a very personal reason I'm obviously not going to share here.


From what I hear, you are not alone.


----------



## cj3441

Delta784 said:


> While I feel for his personal tragedy, he's a complete fraud as a cop.
> 
> I despise that man with every fiber of my being, for a very personal reason I'm obviously not going to share here.


Where was/is he Chief?


----------



## Guest

cj3441 said:


> Where was/is he Chief?


Was MBTA/Transit, now some small town, last I heard.


----------



## cc3915

Think he went to Wayland, now Milford. I think he always thought he was the next Bratton.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Think he went to Wayland, now Milford. I think he always thought he was the next Bratton.


I'll tell you at the next M&G why I hate that prick.


----------



## 263FPD

cj3441 said:


> Where was/is he Chief?


Better question is, where hasn't he been a chief?

He is in Milford now. Before that MBTA. Before that, Wellesley. If I'm not wrong, he also had something to do with Boston Housing Authority Police but I am not certain if that.

I have nothing personal against this man, but I have heard many things from many cops over the years. He was never my boss and I never has any contacts with him. Therefor, I can't pass judgement. I have enough gripes about my own management to not have to worry about someone else's.


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> He is in Milford now. Before that MBTA. Before that, Wellesley. If I'm not wrong, he also had something to do with Boston Housing Authority Police but I am not certain if that.


He was the superintendent of the BHA Police; I never worked for him, he left to be chief of Wayland before I got there....my dislike of him is a LOT more personal than that.


----------



## 263FPD

Delta784 said:


> He was the superintendent of the BHA Police; I never worked for him, he left to be chief of Wayland before I got there....my dislike of him is a LOT more personal than that.


Like I said, I heard plenty about him.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Tex, just because no one else has thrown this out there, have you considered a new fiance?


----------



## pahapoika

*Tex, just because no one else has thrown this out there, have you considered a new fiance?*

+1


----------



## 263FPD

pahapoika said:


> *Tex, just because no one else has thrown this out there, have you considered a new fiance?*
> 
> +1


+2


----------



## GreenMachine

Don't forget about NH and let her commute!


----------



## Guard Hard

I can't say "you won't get hired here." Because you know what? I did. Most of the people posting in this thread did. The trainees in the current MSP class did, the recruit officers that will be attending the numerous police academies that will be running across the state this year did (for the most part, anyway). And by and large most of the people who DO get hired are only able to a lot of hard work and disappointment (myself included), but I've certainly met a few lucky bastards who stumbled into it on their first try. It's a tough line of work to break into, obviously. I wouldn't get your hopes up as far as that one dream department, because it rarely works out that way for anybody, but who knows. Do you what you've gotta do, and you'll find SOMETHING to pay the bills.


----------



## SinePari

Kilvinsky said:


> Tex, just because no one else has thrown this out there, have you considered a new fiance?


Unless her job is $$$



Guard Hard said:


> I can't say "you won't get hired here." Because you know what? I did. Most of the people posting in this thread did. The trainees in the current MSP class did, the recruit officers that will be attending the numerous police academies that will be running across the state this year did (for the most part, anyway). And by and large most of the people who DO get hired are only able to a lot of hard work and disappointment (myself included), but I've certainly met a few lucky bastards who stumbled into it on their first try. It's a tough line of work to break into, obviously. I wouldn't get your hopes up as far as that one dream department, because it rarely works out that way for anybody, but who knows. Do you what you've gotta do, and you'll find SOMETHING to pay the bills.


However, the percentage of MSP members going through the entire process vs the number of test takers was about 0.025 when I went through, sooooo the math isn't in anyone's favor. In the late 90s I flew out west and got offers of employment with 90 days for my first exam. I'd say luck and timing had more to do with me being hired here than my abilities. But there are people on this site who took the MSP exam with me back in 2002 and are STILL trying to get hired. They'd be sitting pretty by now, if they had gone out of state.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> I'd say luck and timing had more to do with me being hired here than my abilities.


It's ALL about timing....I remember working with some guys (now retired) who were of Vietnam-era age, but weren't veterans, and they all said they realized how fortunate they were to get hired with so many veterans in the candidate pool.

I hit it at just the right time with my current job, because they hired a huge class in the 1960's that were starting to retire when I got veteran's status for the first time. Anyone who gets hired in the foreseeable future without being a veteran should go out and play the lottery.


----------



## cousteau

I am, in my opinion, the epitome of good timing. At least as far as the job goes. First off, I am a red-neck, republican Steelers fan in Massachusetts. Not a good first step. I am not a veteran and have no political ties to the city I work for. I had my degree from Northeastern before I got hired, so I didn't have to go back to school while working. Similar to Delta's situation, a lot of guys were retiring or about to retire. Economy was good and they put on a ton of new hires, I being one of them. I scored very well. From the exam I took, there were three groups hired. I think it was 20, 10, and 19 hired from that test. Delta has said to me before, it's the worst job you'll never quit. Not that he is cynical at all. But for all the BS I see some guys go through, I could not be more fortunate to be where I am, and I realize and appreciate it. Again, TIMING.


----------



## JMody

Took the test in 02 and scored a 97. Wasn't a Veteran then unfortunately or I may have had a chance.... I don't need the misery of the academy in my life again. Suffered enough shame at the hands of one of them. I'll keep my federal leo job and be happier that a pig in a shit house.


----------



## TopCop24

JMody said:


> Took the test in 02 and scored a 97. Wasn't a Veteran then unfortunately or I may have had a chance.... I don't need the misery of the academy in my life again. Suffered enough shame at the hands of one of them. I'll keep my federal leo job and be happier that a pig in a shit house.


I'm a WM with no military experience who got a 96 on the 02 test, yet I was hired.


----------



## Dan Stark

I never took the test, and they never hired me. ASSHOLES


----------



## Guest

Dan Stark said:


> I never took the test, and they never hired me. ASSHOLES


The best humor is based in truth.....too many people here complain when other people are hired for jobs for which they never applied or tested for, with the attitude "I'll never get that job".

To paraphrase Curt Schilling...."Why NOT you"?


----------



## Herrdoktor

Tex said:


> Quick question about getting hired as a Trooper in MA: As tough as the market is, do you think somebody with this profile would, eventually, be hired?
> 
> BS in Mechanical Engineering
> Fluent in Spanish and Arabic
> 2 Years in Public Safety Ofc with the Texas System (think security employed by a uni PD w/ commissioned leos)
> 4 Years in TX DPS/State Police (commissioned leo)
> Present employment TX State Police, aviation assignment
> SRT training and experience
> CFI / commercial pilot license
> May be adding USAF reserve/line officer to this list soon


I know this is an old post, but with those credentials you should be looking at a sweet Federal gig that pays somewhere in the 6 figures.


----------



## JMody

TopCop24 said:


> I'm a WM with no military experience who got a 96 on the 02 test, yet I was hired.


You made me go back and look at my scores. I got a 95. 97 was from the municipal test.


----------



## SinePari

Tell me what other state would a score of 95 or 97 be considered not quite good enough. Pfft.


----------



## FordMustang

Tex said:


> Quick question about getting hired as a Trooper in MA: As tough as the market is, do you think somebody with this profile would, eventually, be hired?
> 
> BS in Mechanical Engineering
> Fluent in Spanish and Arabic
> 2 Years in Public Safety Ofc with the Texas System (think security employed by a uni PD w/ commissioned leos)
> 4 Years in TX DPS/State Police (commissioned leo)
> Present employment TX State Police, aviation assignment
> SRT training and experience
> CFI / commercial pilot license
> May be adding USAF reserve/line officer to this list soon


With those qualifications have you ever looked at the CBP Air & Marine wing? They have an active announcement out now I think. Sweet gig and awesome pay.


----------



## 7costanza

Going from Texas to Mass ? Really...Elizabeth Warren is waiting with open arms.


----------

